# When Things Don't Go Lyft's Way



## Drivingforprofit (Jan 14, 2017)

Friends, I was able to score a $225.00 bonus; and Lyft is not very happy about it. It was Sunday evening, and the last window of opportunity to earn a bonus would close at 7pm pst for me. I am 8 rides shy of the target bonus; and when I turn on the app, I get an immediate request (a line at that). I get down to 3 rides, then Lyft gets strategic; sending me time consuming and traffic congested requests. I'm completing my 6th of 8 required rides, an Oakland airport request with 1 hour left. Get to the airport, and they stack another request, great I think. I swerve back to the airport, pick up my passengers, click their destination, 50 minutes away. Bye bye bonus; but then, passenger decided to take Bart across the bridge, freeing up time to still s ore that bonus. Now, 1 ride away with about 50 peak minutes. Lyft drug their feet in sending a request until the last 15 minutes; and of course cancelled one of the rides. My rating took a beating though. Gotta go; but more on this later.


----------



## farmboy500 (May 18, 2017)

Oh, they are really rotten!


----------



## Lyftguru (Apr 29, 2017)

Its so different now, everyone is so dishonest in LYFT.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Drivingforprofit said:


> Friends, I was able to score a $225.00 bonus; and Lyft is not very happy about it. It was Sunday evening, and the last window of opportunity to earn a bonus would close at 7pm pst for me. I am 8 rides shy of the target bonus; and when I turn on the app, I get an immediate request (a line at that). I get down to 3 rides, then Lyft gets strategic; sending me time consuming and traffic congested requests. I'm completing my 6th of 8 required rides, an Oakland airport request with 1 hour left. Get to the airport, and they stack another request, great I think. I swerve back to the airport, pick up my passengers, click their destination, 50 minutes away. Bye bye bonus; but then, passenger decided to take Bart across the bridge, freeing up time to still s ore that bonus. Now, 1 ride away with about 50 peak minutes. Lyft drug their feet in sending a request until the last 15 minutes; and of course cancelled one of the rides. My rating took a beating though. Gotta go; but more on this later.


*screams*


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

LYFT is a joke, I wouldn't drive for LYFT if it was the last job on the planet.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Typical.

PDB has always been like that


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

So even though Lyft obstacles were placed in your way you received the bonus. well done!


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

In Lyft's dream world, everyone misses the bonus by one ride.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Drivingforprofit said:


> Friends, I was able to score a $225.00 bonus; and Lyft is not very happy about it. It was Sunday evening, and the last window of opportunity to earn a bonus would close at 7pm pst for me. I am 8 rides shy of the target bonus; and when I turn on the app, I get an immediate request (a line at that). I get down to 3 rides, then Lyft gets strategic; sending me time consuming and traffic congested requests. I'm completing my 6th of 8 required rides, an Oakland airport request with 1 hour left. Get to the airport, and they stack another request, great I think. I swerve back to the airport, pick up my passengers, click their destination, 50 minutes away. Bye bye bonus; but then, passenger decided to take Bart across the bridge, freeing up time to still s ore that bonus. Now, 1 ride away with about 50 peak minutes. Lyft drug their feet in sending a request until the last 15 minutes; and of course cancelled one of the rides. My rating took a beating though. Gotta go; but more on this later.


Welcome to the butthurt losers club. Where the Pink Unicorn has an extreme fetish for IC butt piracy without the courtesy of lube...

Don't forget to grab a jacket btw...



peteyvavs said:


> LYFT is a joke, I wouldn't drive for LYFT if it was the last job on the planet.


No. Lyft is a pyramid scheme designed to bilk savvy VCs of their investment. Betting my future (unachievable) weekly bonuses they'll beat Uber to a long overdue vacation---hiding out from creditors in bankruptcy court.



peteyvavs said:


> LYFT is a joke, I wouldn't drive for LYFT if it was the last job on the planet.


Unfortunately, the legions of noob Lyft drivers (who recently began flooding the SF market over the last 2 weeks or so) clearly didn't get this memo. Lol


----------



## Hopar (Sep 9, 2016)

Drivingforprofit said:


> Friends, I was able to score a $225.00 bonus; and Lyft is not very happy about it. It was Sunday evening, and the last window of opportunity to earn a bonus would close at 7pm pst for me. I am 8 rides shy of the target bonus; and when I turn on the app, I get an immediate request (a line at that). I get down to 3 rides, then Lyft gets strategic; sending me time consuming and traffic congested requests. I'm completing my 6th of 8 required rides, an Oakland airport request with 1 hour left. Get to the airport, and they stack another request, great I think. I swerve back to the airport, pick up my passengers, click their destination, 50 minutes away. Bye bye bonus; but then, passenger decided to take Bart across the bridge, freeing up time to still s ore that bonus. Now, 1 ride away with about 50 peak minutes. Lyft drug their feet in sending a request until the last 15 minutes; and of course cancelled one of the rides. My rating took a beating though. Gotta go; but more on this later.


How did you get that $225 bonus offer from Lyft. Is it like the Uber quest that you have to complete certain amount of trips a week in order to get the bonus?I never get offered bonuses like that. If you can answer me I would really appreciate it


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Hopar said:


> How did you get that $225 bonus offer from Lyft. Is it like the Uber quest that you have to complete certain amount of trips a week in order to get the bonus?I never get offered bonuses like that. If you can answer me I would really appreciate it


I think the amount of bonus offered varies by driver, city, and/or how much you drive. Lyft will likely offer more bonus incentives for high demand and pop dense cities like San Francisco v. Cleveland OH.

First week barely did any driving (some 24 hours) and didn't get any rental bonus offers

2nd week and afterwards, began driving 10-12 hr dedicated days. So 55 to 60 hr weeks. At that point, Was always offered a $305 bonus after that (once I earned the peak rides to pay for my rental).

Plan on driving at least a 60 hr week before getting tortured with that faux carrot.


----------



## Hopar (Sep 9, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> I think the amount of bonus offered varies by driver, city, and/or how much you drive. Lyft will likely offer more bonus incentives for high demand and pop dense cities like San Francisco v. Cleveland OH.
> 
> First week barely did any driving (some 24 hours) and didn't get any rental bonus offers
> 
> ...


I was never offered bonuses like that. Is it for people who rent the cars?


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Jagent said:


> In Lyft's dream world, everyone misses the bonus by one ride.


I missed an extra $100 last week because of 1 ride and they refused to budge.F,Lyft.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Hopar said:


> I was never offered bonuses like that. Is it for people who rent the cars?


Again it seems city dependent as you're in LA. I've never used my POV only a rental. So I don't know.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Jagent said:


> In Lyft's dream world, everyone misses the bonus by one ride.


What's a bonus? I am not familiar with that term.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

LYFT sent me a ping for a pick-up 15 miles away through rush hour traffic, the pax called to see how long it would be before my arrival because she had a final exam to get to, she canceled the ride when I told her it would be at least 25 minutes to get to her.
Why would any company ping someone 15 miles away, especially in rush traffic, this only pisses off the pax and drivers?
LYFT responded to me when I asked them about why I was pinged 15 miles away, their answer was that drivers that were close by were not responding to pings, this was a ridiculous response, the truth is that no one wants to drive for LYFT.
I have a neighbor who was pinged from a different city for a pick-up, this tells me that LYFT can't keep drivers and can't hire new ones.


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

First (and last) time I opted in on hourly guarantees with Lyft, I went online the minute the guarantees started and got a request. About an hour and a half later, I was hitting my targets (or so I thought) and checked in on my dashboard to make sure.

That first ride was a request from 7 minutes before the guarantee hour that apparently circled around until I picked it up; therefore, it did not count towards my guarantee target. A handful of emails later and Lyft made it clear that they were not budging. My last email went into detail about how illegal their "bait and switch" technique was and ended with the statement, "How very Uber-like of you."

So no more Lyft guarantees for me. I stopped focusing on the targets and the good end to this story is that snipering rides and a whopping 16% acceptance rate for the night ended up netting me more than the guarantees.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

If what h


peteyvavs said:


> LYFT sent me a ping for a pick-up 15 miles away through rush hour traffic, the pax called to see how long it would be before my arrival because she had a final exam to get to, she canceled the ride when I told her it would be at least 25 minutes to get to her.
> Why would any company ping someone 15 miles away, especially in rush traffic, this only pisses off the pax and drivers?
> LYFT responded to me when I asked them about why I was pinged 15 miles away, their answer was that drivers that were close by were not responding to pings, this was a ridiculous response, the truth is that no one wants to drive for LYFT.
> I have a neighbor who was pinged from a different city for a pick-up, this tells me that LYFT can't keep drivers and can't hire new ones.


Ou said here is true then this confirms and validates my suspicion Lyfts high turnover driver rate will be its undoing---and not market dominance from Uber


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

Lyft makes all their drivers do this when regarding their "bonuses"


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

Nomad said:


> First (and last) time I opted in on hourly guarantees with Lyft, I went online the minute the guarantees started and got a request. About an hour and a half later, I was hitting my targets (or so I thought) and checked in on my dashboard to make sure.
> 
> That first ride was a request from 7 minutes before the guarantee hour that apparently circled around until I picked it up; therefore, it did not count towards my guarantee target. A handful of emails later and Lyft made it clear that they were not budging. My last email went into detail about how illegal their "bait and switch" technique was and ended with the statement, "How very Uber-like of you."
> 
> So no more Lyft guarantees for me. I stopped focusing on the targets and the good end to this story is that snipering rides and a whopping 16% acceptance rate for the night ended up netting me more than the guarantees.


So it's when the rider *requests*, not when you accept? That blows but it's very unsurprising.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

DeplorableDonald said:


> So it's when the rider *requests*, not when you accept? That blows but it's very unsurprising.


Yes.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

LYFT is actually worse than Uber, If you get into an accident LYFT insurance has a 2500 dollar deductible, this puts a driver at a big disadvantage because if people had spare 2500 they wouldn't be working rideshare.
LYFT acceptance rating system is a scam, if you miss a ping it is used against a driver no different then as if a driver declined, this is how LYFT screws people out of the bonus.
If you need to drive rideshare then from my personal experience Uber is better then LYFT, mind you that both companies suck.
One other thing I noticed, LYFT, in my market appears to cater to the worst neighborhoods.
As for LYFT's tipping in its app, it's worthless because I don't expect tips from the neighborhoods I have picked people up from, I also get more cancellations with LYFT.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Another point on tips. Lyft will deduct it's fees from your tips since pax typically tip you on their cc. Which gives Lyft free 
chèque en blanc license to pirate your tips. This is one are Uber is vastly better. Pax will always give you your cash up front by default.


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

Cynergie said:


> Another point on tips. Lyft will deduct it's fees from your tips since pax typically tip you on their cc. Which gives Lyft free
> chèque en blanc license to pirate your tips. This is one are Uber is vastly better. Pax will always give you your cash up front by default.


I've never had Lyft deduct fees from my tips. While I can't really verify that what I'm shown as being tipped is actually what the customer tipped, no fees are ever deducted from those tips. It's illegal, and while I think we're all used to these companies doing illegal things, the illegality of this specific subject is why Uber eventually had to admit that tips were not included in the fare - because if they were, it would have meant that Uber broke the law by deducting fees from tips.


----------

